# Light rays in the Enchanted Forest



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

Went out shooting with a TPF buddy this Friday for just a few hours. This wonderful light existed a scant few minutes, *and then it was...gone*. I shot this with a Nikon with my 24mm f/2.8 AF-D prime lens.

As I learned today from 480Sparky in another post, these are called crepuscular rays.Crepuscular rays - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manaheim (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice, and thanks for the education as well.


----------



## pictureperfekt (Sep 30, 2012)

Fantastic Post...Great Capture!:cheer:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh yum! That light is delicious! You captured it beautifully.

Did you by chance get any with more of the path in them? That gorgeous rich colour looks like it would offset the light beautifully as another take on it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Lovely shot, Derrel!


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very cool, I like his shot a lot.


----------



## pictureperfekt (Sep 30, 2012)

TPF Photo of the month nominee
Good Luck!


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice Derrel. Them are some nice crepuscular rays.


----------



## nmoody (Sep 30, 2012)

Wonderful picture! And thanks for the lesson, I never knew.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

Beauty.


----------



## TiltShift (Sep 30, 2012)

I LOVE this shot! 

In fact, I just made it my desktop wallpaper!


----------



## paigew (Sep 30, 2012)

Love this! Looks so magical!


----------



## PhotoTish (Sep 30, 2012)

Magical :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Oh yum! That light is delicious! You captured it beautifully.
> 
> Did you by chance get any with more of the path in them? That gorgeous rich colour looks like it would offset the light beautifully as another take on it.



Hey, thanks everybody. Thanks for the back-pats and kind words--they make me feel like I'm pointing the lens in the *right direction* for once. 
As far as more shots with the path, I actually went the OTHER direction in the very next frame, #5230, and swung the camera a wee bit more to the north, and totally eliminated the path, to try and convey a differnt feel. Same exposure, f/7.1 at 1/160 second. With the path eliminated, this second photo has a subtly different "feel" to it I think.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 30, 2012)

I think I prefer the second one - not having the path makes a difference.


----------



## jhodges10 (Sep 30, 2012)

Have to agree with Snowbear that the second shot is better although if the path had lined up more with he creptacular rays I think it would have added to the photo. It's still very cool in the first one but you're right Derrel there's a different feel to the second one.


----------



## invisible (Sep 30, 2012)

My first reaction when I saw the second one was "hell yeah, this scene doesn't need a path!". But then I went back to the original image and realized that the path area is really not about the path but about the shadows. So it's #1 for me -- an image well deserving of a nomination.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 30, 2012)

Very lovely photos, Derrel. Opportunities like this don't come around every day, and having the skill and composure to capture the moment so beautifully is really something.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 30, 2012)

invisible said:


> My first reaction when I saw the second one was "hell yeah, this scene doesn't need a path!". But then I went back to the original image and realized that the path area is really not about the path but about the shadows. So it's #1 for me -- an image well deserving of a nomination.



Thanks, Invisible, Buckster,Snowbear, and everybody else who's appreciated the pics. My thought on the first one with the path was to make it seem like the "viewer" was actually standing ON the path that goes through this wooded area...so, I included just a bit of path and hoped viewers would mentally, "feel" like they had been standing on that path. I did not want to include any more of the path because when I looked thru the finder and left in a lot of path, it seemed to lead the eye down the path and right out of the picture. In the second frame, I wanted to show the trees and the light, minus the path, in a different way. Maybe I should call the second shot The Path Not Taken? lol


----------



## TonysTouch (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree with invisible here. The shot really works well with the shadows on the path. I think this is definitely photo of the month material.


----------



## FanBoy (Sep 30, 2012)

Great shot, Derrel. I also like the first one best because it creates more perspective and I like the "mirrored" effect on the path of the shadows. Very nice.


----------



## PlanetStarbucks (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice, love the light play and the deep contrast.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2012)

As an agnostic, I appreciate the term used 'crepuscular rays'.  It will be in my vocabulary now instead of god rays.

Well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## timethief (Sep 30, 2012)

I like the first shot with the shadows on the path. great capture.


----------

